# Technical Help Please!



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Not a newb to slingshots but a little computer challenged. Anyway: I moved my videos from my Iphone to my computer. They are now upside down. How do I turn them right side up? :stupidcomp:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Flip your monitor round?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

What is your PC, Mac or Win?

EDIT, check this video


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you are on a PC with Windows 8, you will find a program called Movie Maker. It may also be on previous versions of Windows, but I do not know. You can download it free from the Windows site:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-live/movie-maker#t1=overview

Anyway, it allows you to rotate your movie image 90 degrees. If you have trouble with it, just contact me.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have two vids with match lights to post to the PP contest. As it turns out lighting matches at 10 m is easier than computer stuff for me. Frustrating!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey tree fork, I use my iphone for my videos. Just upload them right to utube from your phone no need to put them in your computer. Hope this helps I am computer challenged also but my wife helps me. I turn the phone on it side when I am shooting the video.


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

if these are meant for youtube you can rotate them there using the online editor. on a computer most video players will let you rotate the playback. in VLC it's in tools/effects and filters/video effects/geometry


----------

